# Please help identify Muriel's breed



## Lunatique (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi, my wife and I recently inherited two kitties, and one of them (we named him Prowler) is obviously an American Short Hair, but the other one (we named her Muriel) is not as easy to identify. The previous owner says she's Persian, but the previous owner is one of those people who knows nothing about cats and never bothered to do any research. I did some research and I think Muriel might be either a Ragdoll, Ragamuffin, or possibly Turkish Angora. She doesn't look like a Persian since her face is not flat. She is very mellow and kinda goes limp when you pick her up, which sounds just like a Ragdoll or Ragamuffin. Her odd-colored eyes seems to be more common in Ragamuffins than Ragdolls according to my understanding. She's quite playful and very talkative, even when just by herself, she'll walk around and softly meow as if to just hear herself. She lets you pet her anyway you want and does not show any sign of struggle, unlike Prowler, who is not as easy to handle or get close to. 

So, anyone here who is an expert on cat breeds can tell me what Muriel is? She's about 10 months old BTW, and we plan to spade her soon. Prowler is already neutered. 

This is Muriel:




































This is Prowler:


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Impossible to say really, either way she is absolutely beautiful. I love the soft claws colour as well, very girly  

She is definitely not Persian, I have a black cat, long haired domestic. Although his eyes are both green he is a black version of Muriel- fur length is identical.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yup...Domestic Long Hair...aka Cutie Patootie.

Cat breeds are created by taking cats that exhibit certain characteristics and breeding them until those features are repeatable. So unless you have registration papers, there's no way to tell if a cat is one that just happened to have those characteristics in their genetics or if they actually come from breeding lines. Since the percentage of purebred cats is extremely small (like 1% of all cats born) it's very unlikely that your cat is purebred.


----------



## Lunatique (Nov 1, 2009)

Yep, I think you both might be right--I looked at some photos of white Domestic Long Hair and sure enough, they look a lot like Muriel. Since it's true that pure blood cats are rare and there's no certificate for her, it's safe to assume she's a DLH. Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup, she looks like a white version of my Cleo.

She's gorgeous!! :luv


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Yup -- Domestic Shorthair (not American Shorthair, which is a pedigreed cat) and Domestic Longhair. And both GORGEOUS!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

She's so pretty!!! She looks a lot like my Torri...but without the hat.

Here's a pic so you can compare:









Btw I love her bi-colored eyes, too cute!!!

..A side note. You are getting her SPAYED...(a spade is a shovel...please don't 'shovel' your cat, lol) (sorry...the grammar nazi in me had to say it...apologies!)


----------



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

For the record the Ragdoll and the Ragamuffin is the same type of cat. To me that cat looks like a Cymric with the tail. The majority of Cymric's are born without a tail but some are not and to me it looks like you have one.


----------



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

Here is a link to Cymric. Just like the one you have. Good looking cats and great personalities.
http://www.pictures-of-cats.org/images/ ... -Julep.jpg


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Bluemitted said:


> For the record the Ragdoll and the Ragamuffin is the same type of cat. To me that cat looks like a Cymric with the tail. The majority of Cymric's are born without a tail but some are not and to me it looks like you have one.



Ewwwww, you could start a big fight with that in some places. I think the Cat Fanciers Show whatever considers them different and the Raggamuffins do have more breeds in their lines than Ragdolls


----------



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

Dave_ph said:


> Bluemitted said:
> 
> 
> > For the record the Ragdoll and the Ragamuffin is the same type of cat. To me that cat looks like a Cymric with the tail. The majority of Cymric's are born without a tail but some are not and to me it looks like you have one.
> ...



Its an easy call. Ann Baker the originator of Ragdolls was the one that trademarked the name ragdoll. She kind of ticked off a lot of people by this because of the fact she charged people a fee to who ever sold the cats as ragdolls. Subsequently people branched off and started their own name called ragamuffins, which is the exact same cat as a ragdoll just a name that is not trademarked. The trademark was lifted in 2005 I believe, so anyone can use the term ragdoll now.


----------

